

Build your portfolio by working on interesting projects - zaryaf
https://zyring.com

======
Raphmedia
Nice website... but please, oh please... don't put the content of the website
in a lightbox. Don't limit my access to your content to a 800x600 modal.

~~~
zooso
Agreed. We were actually debating this for a while :) Thanks for the feedback.
Really appreciate it.

~~~
Raphmedia
If you really must use them, make them at least 80% width and height and
change the opacity of the black overlay from 0.81 to 0.6. Have the purple
header snap to the top, and have it slim down to something like 20px height
and hide the title when you are scrolled down.

[http://snag.gy/LKED2.jpg](http://snag.gy/LKED2.jpg) vs
[http://snag.gy/ROfRO.jpg](http://snag.gy/ROfRO.jpg)

Also, test those things on mobile. Modals are tricky on mobile.

~~~
zooso
Thank you again. This feedback is really helpful.

------
sreya
This is really cool from a first glance. I definitely think one needs to take
this sort of approach when learning a new technology. Despite having
enthusiasm about a new field of software development, it's far too easy to
abandon any attempts education oneself due to the dryness of the material.

~~~
zaryaf
We couldn't agree more. Education on its own is not really sufficient to learn
a new technology. Everyone need hands on experience, and our goal is to enable
people to do so after they have finished a course. At a high level, be the lab
for development courses.

Thanks much for your feedback!

------
cyxxon
This looks really interesting - especially since I am wondering where I want
to take my career. I have studied CS and worked as a SAP CRM consultant for
approximately ten years now, but always hang around sites like this one... and
am getting more and more frustrated with the environment in which most stuff
in my line of work happens (mid sized businesses in risk-averse sectors which
see IT as a boring tool to sell whatever they produce). I had already wondered
how I can polish my CV with more modern technologies, and this just seems to
fit really well :)

~~~
zooso
This scenario is one of the main reasons we are doing this. We would love to
talk to you more and see where we can help. I would really appreciate it if
you could email me at alif@zyring.com so we can talk more.

------
itsybitsycoder
It's a cool idea, but I'm not sure I would want to start one of the projects
when none of the outlines are actually finished. Looks like there are 4
different courses but each one is only 25% done, so there's not a lot of meat
there yet.

~~~
coolanymous
Thank you for your feedback. We have just launched our startup and wanted to
get feedback from the HackerNews community. We will be completing the roadmap
for those projects and add more in other areas.

------
gskye
[https://zyring.com/#/tracks/ios/projects/messaging](https://zyring.com/#/tracks/ios/projects/messaging)

Found a typo, UIBotton

------
coralreef
This is pretty cool and seems like something I would use.

However the design aesthetics simply aren't up to par for me. The colour
choices and font choices are not great.

~~~
ARCarr
Too many colors and the text is tiny in boxes that are too big.

------
raphaelss
[https://zyring.com/#/tracks/frontend](https://zyring.com/#/tracks/frontend)

typo: anuglarJS -> angularJS

~~~
zooso
Thank you so much for the catch.

We fixed this in early morning but things are cached in CDNs so it might take
a while to get reflected.

